# LG 47LB5DF-UC Sound but no Video



## anbcunningham (May 24, 2013)

Hello everyone!

First I want to say thanks to everyone here for all the great posts! This site has been a god send!!

Now, on to my problem :hissyfit:! I have an LG 47LB5DF-UC that has power, sound, back light, but no video. I downloaded the service manual to checked all the voltage. Everything checks out good for standby and on mode.

My first guess is the main board is shot, but wanted to get some other opinions and/or thoughts before going that route.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

anbcunningham said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> First I want to say thanks to everyone here for all the great posts! This site has been a god send!!
> 
> ...


sounds like it's an X-con board to me


----------



## anbcunningham (May 24, 2013)

Sorry for the silly question, but do you mean the T-Con or the X-Con board? I don't see an X-Con board and don't see it mentioned in the service manual.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

anbcunningham said:


> Sorry for the silly question, but do you mean the T-Con or the X-Con board? I don't see an X-Con board and don't see it mentioned in the service manual.


it'll be one of the two boards. Vizio had that problem with a lot of their sets and it was either the T or X con board respectively (usually the X-con board)


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What are the calling the xcon board? Is that main video processing? I have not been servicing for over two years and don't recall that terminology.

ON old experience, my first check would have been to verify to dc voltages on the tcon and whether there is any video getting to it.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> What are the calling the xcon board? Is that main video processing? I have not been servicing for over two years and don't recall that terminology.
> 
> ON old experience, my first check would have been to verify to dc voltages on the tcon and whether there is any video getting to it.


correct, the main board.


----------



## anbcunningham (May 24, 2013)

lcaillo said:


> What are the calling the xcon board? Is that main video processing? I have not been servicing for over two years and don't recall that terminology.
> 
> ON old experience, my first check would have been to verify to dc voltages on the tcon and whether there is any video getting to it.


I get voltage going to the T-Con board and voltage going to the LCD ribbon cables. Not sure if its the correct voltage, but it is getting something.

If a T-Con board has gone bad, would you see voltage going to the LCD ribbon cables? I'm now concerned that the panel maybe bad! Again, I have power, sound, and back light, but no picture. No lines, no color, nothing but a "blueish" screen.


----------

